# Truma Combi not working on gas - and we're FREEZING!



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Help needed - our heating system is not working!

We have a Truma Combi system with Truma Secumotion Regulator and Truma Duocomfort automatic bottle changeover system. We also have two Gaslow LPG cylinders fitted.

We are on an aire in Portugal without hookup and until a few days ago the heating was working fine on gas.

However now it will not work. When switching it on, it thinks for a while (normal), then you can hear a fan start (normal) and then you can hear a "Whump" as the system igintes. 

However within a minute the systemfails and the red "Fail" lights. 

After this the whole gas system is locked out and I have to press the green purge button on the regulator to get the hob and fridge to work.

This all started happening after we filled up with LPG at a BP station in Vila Real.

We have full gas bottles

The hob and the fridge work so I don't think it's oily residuein the regulator (but could I be wrong?)

Could the last tank of LPG be polluted in some way?

Any ideas gratefully received as it is very cold down here at night and it's no pleasure when the heating's not working!
Mike


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The fact that the hob works but the heating doesn't makes me think there is something blocking the jet in the boiler........

I am not an expert, merely a user but it does sound as if something is stopping enough gas getting to the boiler to allow it to fire......

I am sure someone will be along with definitive advice, I have no idea how to sort it out (sorry), the only thing I would do is keep on trying in the (probably vain) hope that something will have cleared it...... :roll: 

The Truma Manual shows;

Approximately 30 seconds after the
heater is switched on, the red LED
is lit.;

Cause;
Gas cylinder or quick-closure
valve in the gas line is closed.
Combustion air infeed or exhaust
outlet is sealed.

Remedy;
Check gas supply and open valves.
Inspect openings for contamination (slush, ice, leaves, etc.)
and remove contamination if necessary.

http://www.truma.com/uk/en/heating/downloads.php

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

One thing you can check...

Light a few burners on the hob, then start your boiler, if the flame on the hob lowers as the heater tries to ignite then it could be a problem with your regulator.

Thats what the probelm was with mine a few years ago.

Hope you get sorted.

Pete


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

To rule out regulator problems light all your gas rings and the oven one by one, leave them full on and see if each time you light another those already lit loose flame height. Do that while the fridge on gas.

If flame height goes down each time you light another it's probably the regulator on the way out, partially blocked and not able to pass enough gas, Alan.

Snap Pete.


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

*Truma combi*

Have you tried to purge the boiler, empty it (red button thing) Switch everything off then start again and fingers crossed.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Gas systems have a device with a probe sitting in the flame. This device shuts the gas to the heater off if the probe becomes cold (i.e. the flame has gone out) so we don't get gassed.
If this is becoming faulty, it could be cutting the gas supply to the flame.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies
I would have replied earlier but my laptop battery died last night at theinternet cafe and stupidly I hadn't brought my 2-pin adaptor Doh!

I'll try all the suggestions.

Luckily it's been a lot warmer today - we've been sitting out in shorts and t-shirts. So with a bit of luck we won't have to go to bed at 9:00pm to stop from freezing to death!

Mike


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Sounds like the flame sensor if it fires up but doesn't stay on.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Peejay and erneboy are closest in my view. I've had exactly the same issue on THREE occasions with TRUMA regulators, in only 2 years. :evil: 

First warning was the red FAIL LED coming on, obviously at the most inconvenient time. I then went through the gas hob flame routine... one ok, two made the flames diminish, three made them extinguish.

As we spend much of our time off hook-up, we need a reliable regulator. We have a large 150 litre fridge/freezer. Having that failing can be quite costly. :evil:

Our third TRUMA regulator was fitted under warranty, but I vowed to fit a GASLOW regulator next time as it comes with a FIVE year warranty. And that is what I did nearly 2 years ago. No silly green buttons to hold in to get gas flow. It is so simple. :roll: :wink: 

Buy a Gaslow regulator!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Chuck it!*

Hi,
We had same with Truma regs 3 failed with same symptoms - removed and replaced with standard cheapo (£4.30 ebay) regualtor came as 37mb but was user ajustable via a round cover so set at 30mb no probs since in two years

Calor depots will supply and adjust if you are not competent/have the tools required

I now carry a spare just in case but at under a fiver its a no brainer

In 40 years of camping/caravaning/motorhome ownership I have only had 3 regulator failures ALL Truma all on this van with new eruro spec kit

Good Luck

Ray


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

have you by any chance over filled your bottles ?

have you tried switching off one bottle & trying the other & vis versa

I know they should automatically cut off at 80% full but I had a refillable bottle that I hadn't used for a long time fail to stop

if its too full then the gas can't vaporise ??

or is it too cold to vaporise ?

you can check this by removing gas bottle take it away to a safe area away from any ignition source & try opening the valve to let some gas escape

trying to remember what happens if it is too full when you open the valve to release the gas to the atmosphere - damn which way around is it --- do you see white gas escaping or not ??

give Gaslow a ring tomorrow they can advise you the symptoms if over filled

just had a search on the forum & found this thread :-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-22379-days0-orderasc-10.html

According to them, the only sure fire way to discover if in the highly unlikely event that a bottle has been overfilled is to remove the pipe from the regulator end, point it outside, open the valve and if the system is at its normal 80% capacity or lower then the gas coming out will be clear. If it has been overfilled it will come out as mist.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Trek - thanks for the info re over-filling, but if it was this problem I wouldn't have thought the fridge and hob would light (but I'm no expert!)
Mike


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

I've tried the trick of lighting the hob burners one by one to see if the flame height reduces.
There is a VERY slight change, so slight that I wouldn't necessarily be convinced by the test alone. However the number of people reporting failed Truma regulators adds weight to the theory and I think I'm just about convinced.
Perhaps as already suggested the regulator is in the process of failing gradually.

Is replacing the regulator a job for the DIY'er?

I'm very concious that gas is dangerous and I don't want to kill myself (or anybody else!

Mike


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mike, if you light all the rings on the hob and then the oven and grill and the difference is extremely slight the regulator may be fine.

Having said that Truma regulators do fail regularly so changing it will either confirm that it is OK of confirm that it was on the way out, you will then either have a spare or one for the bin.

It's not a difficult job but the fact that you feel the need to ask concerns me.

Truma regulators come with different sized pipe connections 8mm and 10mm from memory. If yours is a secumotion they come in three models with the ability to supply various quantities of gas. See flow rates here: http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/accessories/truma_drive-safe_secumotion.php

Alan.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Alan Thanks for the reply.

I'm presuming that if I replace like with like that it should be straightforward but what I was hoping is that someone would say "yeah, easypeasy" or "you need to check a,b,c before you start" or "make sure you disconnect x before youdoanything else"

The reason for my nervousness is that we are currently on site in Zahora, Spain. The fridge and the hob are still (currently) working but if I start to strip the regulator out and then there's a problemI could end up with no fridge and no hob. In other words up the creek and no paddle in sight.
Mike


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Not really a difficult job, just turn off the gas at the bottle before starting!

The new Truma regulators now have a right angle output connection at the top. This is designed to stop any gas that has re liquefied from going back down into the reg. 
You may need to purchase a right angled adaptor to make the connection come out verticality again in some installations.

The Gaslow regulators may be more reliable but the ones I have seen so far do not have a test point where I can connect my pressure tester and hence not complete a hab check fully.



Trevor


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

A final update on the topic.
We found on t'internet thingy a place in Portugal that had Secumotion regulators in stock so we set off.
Camperserv is just off the N125 near Quarteira and have a reasonable ampount of spares. Unfortunately by the time we arrived he had sold out as so many had been failing. 
However Tommy, the English owner found us a simple GOK regulator which needed a bit of faffing about as it was 8mm instead of 10mm so needed a short length of pipe and an adaptor and the brackets weren't in quite the right place. 
We were well pleased with the service and even better pleased with the bill. €21 for the regulator and €20 for the hour of labour that the job took with all the faffing about.
Camperserv details:

http://www.camperserv.com/

Long: 8*4'15"W 
Lat: 37*6'12"N

Mob +351 916 581 141
Tel +351 289 093 373


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

but did it solve the problem?


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

If you are in and around the faro to the Spanish boarder theres a guy in a van who is next to me doing a repair, called SOS assistance, phone number 917224110 looks like he operates all over the south coast. Looks like he is doing a gas job at the mo.... And my view he knows what he's doing, has loads of spares on board :wink:


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Reply to Commuter:
yes it solved the problem. Nice and toasty and loads of hot water now.
Mike


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

With all the failing Truma regulators being reported it would appear the only sensible option is to bin any Truma regulator you have and replace it with a Gaslow (or similar) item. (or carry a spare)

Glad I have a full Gaslow system (fitted by the previous owner so a big thank you to him!!)


----------

